# Transporting Dog to Guadalajara



## heatha8 (Jun 29, 2010)

I will be doing research in Guadalajara for the next year and have booked a direct flight on Mexicana from Chicago to Guadalajara. I am bringing my dog, who will flying in a crate in the baggage area of the plane. A direct flight seems the best option because it is shorter and less risky, but I am worried about Mexicana's recent bankruptcy as well as delays, which can be detrimental for dogs flying below. Does anyone have helpful suggestions? Experiences you can share?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are wise to be worried. Mexicana is not reliable at the moment and many end up with cancelled flights, particularly between the USA and Mexico. Communication with Mexicana is difficult to impossible.
As such, you might want to make other arrangements. Of course, with a dog, the simpler solution is to drive.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Is your dog small enough to travel with you in the cabin? If so, you could buy a ticket on American and he can fly with you. My little guy flies with me between Mexico and the States quite often, and always in the main cabin...


----------

